# plant id



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

this is one of gotham229's tank Im borrowing the pic cause i want to know what kind of plant this is. its the one thats pinks with round leafs. anyone know what it is or where i can buy one? 
thanks


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a stawberry begonia, but hard to tell from the pic, but its def a begonia


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

strawberry begonia i say


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

doesn't look like strawberry begonia(Saxifraga stolonifera) to me, but it does look like a real begonia of some kind.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

i really want one it looks like it belongs in "Alice in Wonderland"


----------

